# 9.X breaks IBM Xseries 335 keyboard/mouse



## sactobob (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a number of IBM Xseries 335 running old releases. Went to upgrade one of my spares to latest 9.1R. The keyboard works in the initial boot phase, but once the "<Install> <Shell> <Live CD>" screen pops up the keyboard no longer works.

Going back to an 8.3 CD install works fine. The new install method with 9.x series looks to have caused an issue with this hardware. Tried both freshly burned CDs of 9.0 and 9.1, same result, no keyboard when the "<Install...." page comes up.

I saw a previous, very old, post regarding this, but that was like 2009 and 5.X branch. I have other installs of this hardware on 6.x and 8.x working fine, the issue seems to be related to 9.X.

Any ideas?

-Robert


----------



## sactobob (Jun 1, 2013)

BTW, this is the keyboard/mouse coming off a daisy chain dongle, no add-on card. No other machines in series, dongle connects direct to a keyboard/mouse/video.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2013)

Check the BIOS settings for "legacy USB emulation".


----------



## sactobob (Jun 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Check the BIOS settings for "legacy USB emulation".



Good idea. There's a "USB Legacy" option. I've tried with the option enabled and disabled. No change. The option from a defaulted BIOS was enabled.








Also, have tried with Keyboardless Operation disabled and also Rehook INT 19 disabled. No affect. Keyboard works up to that initial selection screen.


----------



## tingo (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you try re-plugging the dongle after the install screen comes up?
(as a workaround)


----------



## sactobob (Jun 1, 2013)

tingo said:
			
		

> Did you try re-plugging the dongle after the install screen comes up?
> (as a workaround)



Just tried it, doesn't work. This would of course be not so good on a work-around in remotely hosted colo with several machines. 

Whatever was introduced in 9.x and the new X-windows like install broke these keyboard/mouse for this model. As mentioned, works fine with 8.3, upgraded a system this morning. 

I've tried with 2 different X335s, different keyboards/mice, no change.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2013)

syscons(4) shows several hints, like AUTODETECT_KBD.  It should be on by default, but worth checking.

/boot/loader.conf

```
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
```


----------



## sactobob (Jun 2, 2013)

So it appears the issue is more then just the installation procedure. I temporarily hooked up a USB keyboard to the front, was able to proceed and complete a 9.1 install. Powered down, removed USB keyboard and put the daisy-chain PS2 keyboard back. 

When the initial boot screen appears, the keyboard works fine. IE, I'm able to press the <space bar> and delay booting. Pressing Enter proceeded with booting. When the system was finished booting and to a login prompt, the keyboard was once again dead. 

I plugged the USB keyboard in and a system message appears recognizing the USB keyboard. 

@wblock@: There is no loader.conf in the /boot directory (after install), adding it had no effect. But the fact that plugging in the USB keyboard to the front is recognized, that option appears active.

So whatever is with 9.x breaks the built-in keyboard/mouse daisy-chain connector for IBM 335 Xseries.

Attached are the `dmesg` outputs for 9.0 and 8.3. 

Notice with 8.3 about midpoint the atkbdc0 controller is configured in. This is missing from 9.x.

9:

```
bge1: Ethernet address: 00:0d:60:1b:4a:93
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
```

8:

```
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:60:d5:20:f6
bge0: [ITHREAD]
fdc1: <floppy drive controller> on acpi0
fdc1: No FDOUT register!
device_attach: fdc1 attach returned 6
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: parallel port not found.
```


----------



## sactobob (Jun 2, 2013)

The above was a 9.0 install, not 9.1. Same result though with 9.1.


```
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:60:1b:4a:92
bge1: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x001002> mem 0xf9fe0000-0xf9feffff irq 25 at device 2.0 on pci2
bge1: CHIP ID 0x00001002; ASIC REV 0x01; CHIP REV 0x10; PCI-X 100 MHz
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge1
brgphy1: <BCM5703 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge1: Ethernet address: 00:0d:60:1b:4a:93
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd suggest asking on a mailing list, but not sure which one.  Maybe freebsd-questions.

But this is clearly a regression, so please enter a PR.


----------



## sactobob (Jun 2, 2013)

PR Submitted.


----------



## vk1kcm (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm having exactly the same issue with an IBM xSeries 235.


----------

